# For those on the Eastern Seaboard and others



## sossego (Oct 9, 2013)

http://www.allthingsopen.org

http://blog.hostileadmin.com/2013/04/17/vbsdcon-oct-25-27-2013/


Woot woot!


----------



## Erratus (Oct 10, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> http://blog.hostileadmin.com/2013/04/17/vbsdcon-oct-25-27-2013/
> Woot woot!



Nice comment left as of September 23, 2013


----------



## sossego (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd like to attend the BSD conference but Raleigh is close to two of my brothers.


----------

